# :( CAE Positive. Ugh.



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

One of our does just came back CAE+. We just bought her so we knew this was a possibility... Craigslist find, as well, and it looks like she's been to at least two auctions... Yeah, bad idea. Call it beginner's unluck.  

She has two kids who came with her and I'm not sure if they nursed or not. Our vet said CAE testing wasn't reliable until the kids were 6 months, so we're holding off testing for now. The doe shows no signs of CAE, but the results weren't borderline... I used Biotracking, they use the ELISA. Her % Inhibition was 90... they consider anything over 40 positive, so not only is it positive, it's Positive, capital-P.

My question is, what do I do with this doe? My goal is to someday be a reputable breeder and I really want a CAE-free herd. I'm NOT too attached to this doe. I don't like the Saanen breed to begin with and she's very bossy and sometimes violent. I don't feel experienced enough to breed her and take the kids... I don't feel like I know labor signs enough to be there, you know? And I feel funny drinking milk from a CAE+ goat. So do I sell her? Who would buy a CAE-positive goat? Maybe try to bulk her up and send her off for meat?

So, if you had a positive doe, what would you do?

Edit: We ARE retesting just to be sure but I really doubt the results will change.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeh, do you suppose they knew she was positive? Sorry, for your bad luck. If I were in this situation...and you don't like the doe anyway...I'd sell them. Let your local "ethnic" population know you have some goats for meat. The kids are probably positive too, so I'd send them "down the road" too. It's a rough start, but, now you are educated a bit and can make better choices. :shrug: :hug:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, IMO, I would slaughter them myself or sell them all for MEAT ONLY...You wouldn't want anyone else to end up in the same position you are now...

Sorry, you got off to a bad start...live and learn, I guess... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

CAE is not a death sentence. Yes I am sure now her babies have it or will. She will die at a younger age them some and she should Never be bred again. Caprine Arthritis Encephalitis (BIG KNEED) Spread of the disease
As with HIV-Aids in humans it would seem that infected cells have to be transmitted between goats in order to pass on the virus. The most likely time of of infection is probably around kidding, when transmission occurs from the doe to the kids in the colostrum and nasal secretions. *Milk and colostrum are thought to be the primary methods of spread* Casual contact is unlikely to result in the infection being passed on. Infection of kids in the uterus thought to be rare. There is no evidence of transmission by semen from infected male goats to the females. It is theoretically possible to transmit the disease by needle from one goat to the next 

The virus tends to lodge in the bone marrow and is reactivated by stress. The strain of the kidding and lactation is probably the main cause in dairy goats. Ofter many animals in the herd may be infected, even before any disease symptoms are noted.

I sold a couple goats to a lady several years ago that had a goat at her place that was CAE positive. There was not really any way for the goats she purchased to get it. The other goat died was put down after they could see she was in to much pain. They aslo say that you can give (Gluclosamine) SP to help the joints.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally will not keep a positive animal of any kind on my property, because usually once "word gets out" that at one time you had a positive animal you are always going to have that stigma.

There are people that do keep positive animals, but really if you know that you do not want to breed her and pull the babies, then she would just be a glorified pet, which is alright - don't get me wrong - but you mentioned that you don't really care for her much.

Do you feel confortable in sending her to freezer camp? Also, there are people who will take a CAE animal, breed them, take the babies, and pasturize the milk for family consumption - so that would be another option.

I would retest through WADDL though. I  biotracking and all the staff (I use them weekly right now!) but I send all of my viral testing to WADDL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ...Allison.....
it is a tough call ..  ..I am sorry that happened to you.......if they come up positive again...I'd send them down the road ...but that is just me....  
..I'd Make a fresh start....you had mentioned that you want to be a reputable breeder....having a CAE free herd... is a good place to start....I feel bad for you....on having to decide what to do .....we can only give you our advice... it is up to you ..to decide.... :hug:


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Di said:


> Yeh, do you suppose they knew she was positive?


I seriously doubt it. The lady I got her from took really, really good care of her animals and seemed genuinely interested that this one went to a good home. She told me up front that she had never been tested and had been an auction animal. I ended up getting her mostly because she came paired with a beautiful, sweet Nubian that I fell in love with. The Nubian tested negative, at 12%. We got another Nubian who came up negative at 17% and so there's still a pair, even if we get rid of the kids and the Saanen.

Chances are she'll be sent to freezer camp. I hate doing that but I really don't feel comfortable having a CAE animal and the associated drawbacks -- illness, pain, pulling kids, etc. I'm talking to DH about it tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good luck, I hope it all workso out


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I feel bad for you ...having to deal with this......good luck on your decision..... :hug:


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

Good news! The lady who we bought the doe from (owner #2) is giving us a full refund and letting us return her. Apparently she was lied to when SHE bought the doe and the original owner (owner #1) is taking her back.

We're going to keep the kids and have them tested in a few months (requested by owner #2) and if they're positive, chances are they'll be 'returned' too. So at least we're not losing any money.

Thanks for the replies!
Ket


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow - what a circomstance. At least it seems everyone is trying to work it out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....you can't beat that.. :leap: ..that is remarkable....congrats ...I hope all works out well for you..... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is amazing. Good to hear there are some honest people out there. :leap: :clap:


----------

